# Cleaning Nikon D80



## CNCO (Jul 6, 2010)

Recently some of my photos are showing spots on their images. I know I have to clean the camera. 

Any good tips or tool kits to do this?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 7, 2010)

It's a pretty standard procedure and there are several different methods.  Search the forum and then maybe the internet (in general) for 'Sensor Cleaning'


----------



## smokinphoto (Jul 8, 2010)

*Cleaning Nikon D80*
With the right tools and a little care and preparation, cleaning the sensor on a D80 is a simple process.


*
[*]
A small electronics vacuum will help prevent internal dust from settling on the sensor. A tripod will allow the D80 to be inverted, preventing environmental dust from settling on the sensor. Be very gentle when cleaning the sensor; it is protected by a hard low-pass filter, but that filter could be scratched by a large piece of dust.
[*]
Scratching the low-pass filter will require an expensive sensor replacement. Don't use too much fluid as it could leak into the camera's electronics.
*
*
Read more: How to Clean Dust from a Nikon D80 | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_4895633_clean-dust-nikon-d.html#ixzz0t8fbAFgT*


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 16, 2010)

with the mirror up (sensor cleaning mode) blow out the sensor using an air compressor or a hand squeeze air blower.  Don't use canned air, or you risk blowing co2 liquid on the sensor.

Personally I use one of these:







You could also "wet clean" the sensor with any number of kits you can buy on the internet, just be sure to be very gentle and blow it out first.


----------

